# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Видео с Балтийского фестиваля 2012

## Lakshmana Prana das

Международный Архив ИСККОН закончил обработку видео с Балтийского фестиваля 2012 и приглашает всех бесплатно просмотреть нектарные лекции и киртаны прошедшего фестиваля в HD качестве (34 видео). В фестивале принимали участие:

ЕС Ниранджана Свами  
ЕС Бхакти Чайтанья Свами  
ЕС Бхакти Вишрамха Мадхава Свами  
ЕС Бхакти Викаша Свами  
ЕС Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами  
ЕС Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами  
ЕС Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами  
ЕМ Санкаршана дас Адхикари  
ЕМ Дхирашанта Прабху  
ЕМ Дханешвара Прабху  
Детская программа  
Церемония инициации

http://www.iskcon-aiv.com/13/categor...ik-summer-cat/

Напоминаю что для просмотра некоторого видео требуется бесплатная регистрация на сайте Архива ИСККОН.

Приятного просмотра, впечатлений и воспоминаний.

Ваши слуги,
сотрудники Международного Архива ИСККОН

----------

